

Using Multiple Database Models in a Single Application - DougBarth
http://johnpwood.net/2009/09/29/using-multiple-database-models-in-a-single-application/

======
bscofield
Aw, man - I thought I'd coined "polyglot persistence." Darn InfoQ article from
July (referenced in this article)!

~~~
john_p_wood
Ha, that's funny. I thought I coined the term as well until a Google search
smashed my hopes.

